

Birthday Paradox - chegra84
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birthday_paradox

======
stcredzero
Important both for heavy-duty persistence and security.

~~~
j_baker
I understand the security implications, but how is it important for
persistence?

~~~
jacquesm
Because if you use a hash on your content the chances of a collision are
actually much higher than you'd intuitively think they would be and the
problem of determining just how likely that is is very closely related to the
birthday paradox.

